# Access VBA to create new PPT from multiple PPTs



## latintxn

Greetings to all! 
I'm trying to create VBA code that will:
1.  read an existing PPT1 and create a new PPT2 with specific slides from existing PPT1
2.  subsequently open existing PPT3, PPT4, PPT5 and insert ALL of  their Slides into the new PPT2

I've got VBA to open PPTs but cannot find how to loop thru PPTS to copy all their slides

Any help appreciated


----------



## welshgasman

Crossposted first at Create New PPT from Existing PPTs


----------

